# warum ist gentoo nicht schneller als suse

## frank_md

Auf dem P4 ist suse 10.0 und gentoo 2006.1 mit kernel 2.6.17-r8 installiert

als Test soll aus 2 .avi Dateien mit ca.2GB  ein mp2 File erzeugt werden

als Werkzeug dient lav2wav aus den mjpegtools 

grep bogo /proc/cpuinfo -> bogomips        : 4805.30

grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo -> MemTotal:      1035940 kB

hdparm -tT /dev/hdc5

 Timing cached reads:   1732 MB in  2.00 seconds = 865.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.80 MB/sec

time lav2wav v*.avi | mp2enc -r 48000 -o urlaub_sound.mp2

real    2m37.523s  # suse 10.0 gleicher Befehl   real    2m39.515s

user    2m20.130s #				           user    2m20.685s

sys     0m2.840s   #				            sys     0m3.220s

# die make.conf

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr mp3 nvidia"

LINGUAS="de"

# ich habe gelesen das gentoo ca.40% schneller als ein standard suse laufen soll

# was habe ich falsch gemacht

----------

## Finswimmer

Formatier mal deinen Beitrag, da steigt ja niemand durch!

Ansonsten: Das Gerücht ist falsch.

Der Hauptvorteil ist, dass Gentoo wesentlich spezifischer eingerichtet werden kann.

Tobi

----------

## blice

Ich hab leider auch schon feststellen müssen, daß ein gentoo in vielen dingen langsamer als ein profi-produkt ist, und zwar unabhängig von den use-flags , oder ob i686,pentium-4 bzw jetzt athlon-xp. Beim normalem Usen fällt das nur minimal auf, aber man merkts doch.

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, daß es daran liegen könnte, daß zb Suse oder Windows von Profis gepflegt wird, die viel Geld damit verdienen daß Sie Sources anpassen und umschreiben.

----------

## amne

Im konkreten Fall ist Gentoo eh 14% schneller, das ist für einen Job wie diesen, der anscheinend auch durchaus I/O-lastig ist eh ganz OK. Abgesehen davon halte ich die 40% für Blödsinn, Gentoo kocht ja auch nur mit gcc und Wasser.  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *frank_md wrote:*   

> # ich habe gelesen das gentoo ca.40% schneller als ein standard suse laufen soll

 

Leider scheinen das immer wieder viele zu glauben, und sind dann bitter enttäuscht. Woher das Gerücht stammt - keine Ahnung.

Natürlich läuft ein Programm, das spezifisch für eine bestimmte Plattform compiliert ist, theoretisch etwas performanter, als wenn man ein 386-Binary benutzt, aber mal ganz logisch betrachtet: wo sollten diese 40% plausiblerweise denn herkommen?

 *frank_md wrote:*   

> # was habe ich falsch gemacht

 

sofern Dein System deutlich langsamer läuft:

- ungünstige Kernelkonfiguration

- langsames Dateisystem

- CFLAGS schlecht gewählt

- ...

Aber nochmal: die 40% sind vollkommen unrealistisch

 *blice wrote:*   

> Ich könnt mir vorstellen, daß es daran liegen könnte, daß zb Suse oder Windows von Profis gepflegt wird, die viel Geld damit verdienen daß Sie Sources anpassen und umschreiben.

 

Es wäre mir neu, dass SuSE ein Entwicklerteam besitzt, das - abgesehen von Einzelfällen - fremde Sourcen optimiert! Und selbst dann - das Zeug ist i.d.R. (L)GPL, d.h., die Optimierungen müssten ebenfalls offengelegt werden, und würden sicher auch in andere Distributionen einfließen.

Ansonsten - weder SuSE, noch Microsoft (wobei M$ in Sachen Performancevergleich hier eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen hat, Äpfel und Birnen) können schnelle Bits mitliefern, die sich schneller rechnen lassen.

----------

## smg

Das Gerücht kommt daher, dass viele denken, dass durch Useflags, CFLAGS, make.conf etc. und das "Selbstkompilieren" der Pakete es so stark optimiert wäre, dass es viel mehr Leistung als andere Distributionen hätte. (Ja bewusst alles im Konjunktiv) Das merke ich wenn ich mit Leuten rede, die mir einst Gentoo empfohlen haben.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Eines find ich schon sehr erstaunlich: Über Gentoo, jene Distribution, die im Gegensatz zu Ubuntu, SuSE,..., immer stabil und schnell läuft und die man nach seinem eigenen Belieben zusammenstellen kann, meckern alle, aber wenn Windows die Systemressourcen aufs übelste verbrät, oder bei Vista schon mal 3Ghz mit einer Geforce6 Grundvoraussetzung sind, sehen das wahrscheinlich die meisten als ganz normal an.

Die Gigabyte, die aufgrund unnötiger Programme bei der Minimalinstallation von Ubuntu, oder bei der Normalinstallation von SuSE draufgehen, vermisst wohl auch nicht so schnell jemand.

----------

## artbody

Also ich denke, 

daß das schnellere System nicht durch die Distribution, sondern nur durch Optimierung des kompletten Systems durch den Einrichter erwirkt werden kann.

Bei mir z.B. ist nix KDE nix dies und nix das...

das spart Resorcen wie Speicher und Rechenzeiten usw. 

Damit läßt sich genüber Standartinstalationen schon ein bißchen tricksen,

Daemons, welche nicht gebraucht werden = off...

erst alles zusammen gibt dann ein Mehr an Performance.

Wichtig ist allerdings, daß man das, was der User später braucht, gleich in die Optimierung mit einbezieht.

Ein Monolitischer Kernel kann eventuell auch was bringen, besonders wenn der Sicherheitsaspekt noch mit dazukommt.

Allerdings kann man einige dieser Dinge auch aus einer 0815-Distribution herauskitzeln, 

Bei ohne KDE oder Gnome allerdings sicher zu einem irren Aufwand, 

gegenüber gentoo oder slackware...

Nunja wer Linux als Hobby oder die Optimierung als Muss einstuft, der hat hier ne Spielwiese ohne Ende gefunden.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Damit läßt sich genüber Standartinstalationen schon ein bißchen tricksen,...
> 
> 

 

Sorry fürs Offtopic, aber es heißt "Standard", zum Dreimillionsten Mal.

----------

## NightDragon

Also warum mein Gentoo so langsam starte, weiß ich auch nicht.

Die Kernel allein braucht ja schon ewig. Irgendwie steht die bei ACPI mal ewig und sucht wohl irgendwas. Die Config scheint fehlerlos zu sein.

Seit coldplug weg ist, ists schon etwas besser, aber irgendwie braucht er dennoch ziemlich lange.

Ich lade allerings auch viel, muss man schon dazu sagen.

Was komisch ist, kdm braucht bei mir irgendwie sehr lange... also der rattert auf der platte irgendwie lang rum beim start... ich weiß nicht wieso... keine ahnung.

Jeder andere Login-Manager ist flotter.

Irgendwas passt da nicht.

Kanns das Theme sein? das hat ja auch net ewig viel!

Ansonsten beim arbeiten usw... ist Gentoo ganz okay.

----------

## Martux

Mann, was für ein sinnloser Thread.

Also ich habe neulich knoppix bei meiner Freundin auf dem Laptop installiert.

Das ganze war grottenlangsam und hat echt genervt. 

Danach habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, Gentoo für Ihr System kompilieren zu lassen...

Fazit: Wesentlich schnellere Systemstarts und *etwas* flüssigere Applikationen. 

Den Vorteil von Gentoo sehe ich eher darin, daß nur gestartet wird, was man selbst explizit angibt.

D.h. im Gegensatz zu Knoppix werden keine 150 Daemons gestartet.

Den Rest, useflags usw., halte ich eher für überbewertet.

Ok, das mag das eine oder andere Mb an Speicher sparen, aber wen interessiert's?

Generell ist Gentoo großartig wenn Du ungefähr wissen willst WAS genau Du da eigentlich machst.

Ein System für Bastler, die auch mal in Kauf nehmen daß etwas nicht auf den ersten Schlag glatt laüft. Dafür gibt es nämlich DIESE Foren.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steht in der Einleitung zu Gentoo-Linux "Gentoo is all about choice".

Nicht mehr oder weniger. 

Wenn Du das System mit einer äußerst CPU-lastigen Anwendung wie lame oder DVD-rippen betreibst werden die Unterschiede zw. Suse und Gentoo eh marginal sein.

Ansonsten: Check daß hdparm für die Platten an ist. 

Wenn Du zu faul zum lesen/rumprobieren bist... benutz Suse oder Windows.

Just my 2 Cent,

Martux

----------

## gabelhonz

Man kann das System ja wohl in vielen verschiedenen Stellen optimieren,

bei Gentoo ist sowas default mäßig logischer weise nicht dabei, bei Ubuntu z.B usw. sind die binary alle prelinked.

Bei Gentoo kann man sowas natürlich auch später einrichten, daher kann es z.B vorkommen das manche vorkompilierten Distris schneller Programme starten oder sonst was.

Und das sys-apps/sysvinit tierisch langsam ist, ist ja wohl bekannt.

Mit sys-apps/initng hat man sozusagen "Lichtgeschwinigkeit"  :Wink: 

Bei einer Gentoo installation kann man eben viel vergessen oder falsch machen und somit das System ausbremsen...

gruß

----------

## think4urs11

*g* ihr laßt euch aber schnell provizieren wenn es an Gentoos Ehre geht  :Wink: 

ins Diskussionsforum verschoben

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also finde ich lustig, wo du gelesen haben willst, das Gentoo 40% schneller ist als Gentoo. Also erst mal, Gentoo wird nicht aus Gründen der Geschwindigkeit, sondern aus Gründen der Flexibiltät kompiliert. Und dann ist gefühlte Geschwindigkeit für die meisten Leute die Zeit, in der das System startet und Programme geladen werden. Und ist das Initsystem entscheidend und die Art des Linkens.

Wenn es darum geht, einen bestimmten Code auszuführen, warum soll dann Gentoo schneller sein? Der Code bei Suse ist doch auch halbwegs optimiert. Das einzige was man tun könnte, ist unter Gentoo unterschiedliche CFlags zu testen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Den Rest, useflags usw., halte ich eher für überbewertet.
> 
> Ok, das mag das eine oder andere Mb an Speicher sparen, aber wen interessiert's?

 

Welch Unfug! Gerade die USE-Flags sind der enorme Vorteil von Gentoo gegenüber anderen Distributionen.

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Wenn Du das System mit einer äußerst CPU-lastigen Anwendung wie lame oder DVD-rippen betreibst werden die Unterschiede zw. Suse und Gentoo eh marginal sein.

 

Ach ja? Auf welche Bereiche sollen sich denn bitteschön die Optimierungen beziehen? Der Festplattendurchsatz wird wohl kaum steigen. Das einzige was sich verbessert ist die Ausnutzung von spezifischen CPU Eigenheiten und das hat eine schnellere Ausführung von Code als Folge. Daher sollte der Unterschied wohl gerade bei CPU-Lastigen Aufgaben grösser aussehen.

----------

## blice

mal nebenbei: is ja geil, wie so ein thread ausarten kann  :Smile:    dabei gibt es für otto-normal seit dem letztem 2000er prozi (celeron2000 oder amd1200/2000+) eh keine riesen speed-aufbauten mehr.. ist alles nur zahlenschieberei um das einfache volk ander nase herumzuführen 

-

Leider kann man gegen diese Nutz-die-dummheit-für-mehr-kohle von intel/ms/spielecoder nix machen. oder SEIT WANN braucht man für nen dämliches pseudo-3d spiel wie Anno1701, daß auf jedem handy/palm/pod läuft , undbedingt nen 2ghz und ne super-aktuelle grafikkarte.. 

Die gute "alte" kunst des Programmierens ist wohl in den zeiten, wo es jeden zweiten tag mehr hi-tech gibt, verloren gegangen. Heute wird alles nur noch klick.klack mit dot.net/vcc/kylix/delphi/glade zusammengeklickt. Über die Spiele-coder will ich gar nicht erst losegen, sonst lauf ich gefahr aus diesem forum gebannt zu werden, ich sag nur eins "SIMS 2 und "ANNO 1701"

-

.

.

.

.

Verschwörungstheorie: Grafikkartenhersteller, Proziherrsteller und Spielefirmen haben nen geheimes abkommen..

----------

## a.forlorn

@blice: seh ich genau andersrum. Die Hardware hat sich weiterentwickelt, wesentlich, GHz Wahnsinn gibt es nicht mehr, aber 2x 1800Mhz gegenüber meinem alten 2800xp habe ich mehr als deutlich gemerkt. Über Sinn/Unsinn bei PCIexpress, AGP und PCI im Endkundenmarkt lässt sich streiten hingegen, der Nutzen hier ist gleich null.

Anno1701 pseudo 3D? Wohl auf nen Celeron.  :Razz: 

Heutzutage werden die Spiele zum großen Teil zusammengeklickt. Find ich super. Ich bin selber in einem Dev-Team für nen Spielmod, und sowas ist einfach geil. Kümmer dich nur minimal um die Software und mach tollen content. Performancegewinn durch coolen Sourcecode, dafür aber wenig Inhalt (Story, Umgebung, Sound usw) ist nichts für mich. Die Hardware leistet es, warum sollte ich meinen Speicher nicht auslasten oder meine Graka? Bezahlt habe ich ja dafür. Der finanzielle/Mod-Erfolg hängt vom content ab, nicht vom Coder. Der Coder hat dafür zu sorgen, das der Content gut zusammenarbeitet plus KI, Eingabe/ Ausgabe usw. Das gilt für Spiele, aber auch für mein OS. Meiner Meinung nach läuft KDE unter gentoo besser als unter anderen Distros.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach läuft KDE unter gentoo besser als unter anderen Distros.

 

Also bei KDE liegt es wohl wirklich am selber kompilieren und einigen neuen CFlags (hiddenvisibility). Obwohl ich eigentlich Gnomefan bin, rennt KDE bei mir inzwischen so schnell, daß ich mich einfach dran gewönen muß.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *smg wrote:*   

> Das Gerücht kommt daher, dass viele denken, dass durch Useflags, CFLAGS, make.conf etc. und das "Selbstkompilieren" der Pakete es so stark optimiert wäre, dass es viel mehr Leistung als andere Distributionen hätte.

 

Wenn dem ja nun nicht so ist, was bringt es denn dann überhaupt Gentoo zu benutzen und sich alles selber zu kompilieren? Mein Hauptgrund damals zu Gentoo zu greifen war der, eine Distribution mit Binairies zu erhalten, die optimal auf meinen Prozessor angepasst sind. (Inzwischen ist es gewöhnungssache)

Für die Flexibilität bei der Paketauswahl alleine muß man schließlich nicht extra selbst kompilieren, das funktioniert auch mit Binaries und wirklich aktueller (ein anderer Grund, der fürs Selbstkompilieren sprechen würde) ist man mit Gentoo auch nicht, wenn man mal schaut wie ewig lange es dauert, bis ein neues Paket als stable deklariert wird.

Ein anderer Grund für Gentoo war bei mir auch der, dass es nicht so unübersichtlich war, wie andere Distributionen, allerdings hat sich das im Laufe der Zeit auch irgendwie erledigt und mit jedem baselyout wirds komplizierter.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Den größten Vorteil des selber kompilierens sehe ich in der Konsistenz des Gesamtsystems. Alle Anwendungen arbeiten mit den gleichen Bibliotheken und sind gegen diese gelinkt.

Ich habe es bei jedem Fedora, Suse, Ubuntu nach kurzer Zeit geschafft, mir das System zu zerschießen, weil ich mir irgendwelche rpm oder dep Anwendungen installiert habe, die nicht offiziell dabei waren. Und die haben dann einfach irgendwelche Bibliotheken installiert und schon liefen einige Anwendungen nicht mehr.

Alle die Probleme, die man bei Gentoo mit revdev-rebuild löst, führen bei einem Suse zum Ende der Anwendung.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Heutzutage werden die Spiele zum großen Teil zusammengeklickt. Find ich super. Ich bin selber in einem Dev-Team für nen Spielmod, und sowas ist einfach geil. Kümmer dich nur minimal um die Software und mach tollen content. Performancegewinn durch coolen Sourcecode, dafür aber wenig Inhalt (Story, Umgebung, Sound usw) ist nichts für mich. Die Hardware leistet es, warum sollte ich meinen Speicher nicht auslasten oder meine Graka? Bezahlt habe ich ja dafür. Der finanzielle/Mod-Erfolg hängt vom content ab, nicht vom Coder. Der Coder hat dafür zu sorgen, das der Content gut zusammenarbeitet plus KI, Eingabe/ Ausgabe usw. Das gilt für Spiele, aber auch für mein OS. Meiner Meinung nach läuft KDE unter gentoo besser als unter anderen Distros.

 

Sorry für das bisschen OT, aber das sehe ich gänzlich anders. Das der Content "zusammengeklickt" wird, ist ja schön und gut und dagegen habe ich auch nichts. Jedoch sollte der Source-Code schon ein wenig optimiert werden. Ich kenne einige gut aussehende Spiele, die zudem noch einen tollen "Content" haben und super zu modden sind und die DENNOCH auch auf so "alten Mühlen" wie meinem PC gut laufen (z.B. HL2). Da muss man dann zwar schon Details runterschrauben, aber es sieht immer noch gut aus und läuft auch anständig. Und dann kenne ich noch spiele, die nicht so gut aussehen aber mit den Ressourcen SO verschwenderisch umgehen, dass selbst manche nicht all zu alte PCs ins schwitzen kommen.

Und dann gibt es natürlich noch Spiele, die zwar gut aussehen, aber auch nur auf sehr aktuellen Rechnern annehmbar laufen (Gothic 3).

Leider werden inzwischen viel zu viele Spiele nur schlecht optimiert. Und auch ansonsten muss der Coder noch ein bisschen mehr leisten als nur  *Quote:*   

> dafür zu sorgen, das der Content gut zusammenarbeitet plus KI, Eingabe/ Ausgabe usw.

  Schließlich sollte das Spiel/Programm nicht NUR auf aktuellster Hardware laufen. Dass einiges nicht mehr auf meinem PC läuft, ist mir klar. Kann ich auch verstehen. Ist ja schließlich schon fünf Jahre alt, mein PC, allerdings sieht es mit manchen Spielen auf dem PC meines besten Freundes (3GHz P4, GeForce 6800, 1GB DDR-RAM) auch schon etwas düster aus...

Auch wird anscheinend heutzutage nicht mehr so sehr auf Bugs geachtet. Und bei manchen Spiele-Schmieden scheint die KI/Steuerung auch keine große Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Sorry, aber wie verschwenderisch und unachtsam manche Software heutzutage das Licht der Welt erblickt...

Übrigens würde ich mir kein Spiel kaufen oder Mod installieren, wo zwar der "Content" super ist, die Story stimmt etc., wenn es nicht - oder nur sehr schlecht - läuft. Und nicht jeder hat aktuelle Hardware! 

Nochmals sorry für OT aber das musste mal raus...

----------

## hoschi

Tu doch einfach die Zeit vom BIOS bis zum LOGIN messen, dann ist Gentoo wohl sogar mehr als 40% schneller  :Wink: 

Alle Kochen mit Wasser, gewinnen kannst du hoechstens etwas durch eine neuere Version, einem sauber eingestellten GCC und vielleicht einer aktuelleren GLIBC, sowie einer extra fuer deine CPU aktivierte Multimedia~ im Programmcode.

Oder du kitzelst etwas Zeit beim Laden der Libs heraus, indem du Prelink/LDFLAGS/Hashstyle verwendest, dass traegt zur subjektiven Performancesteigerung bei.

Aber am Ende sind alle gleich.

Wenn du wirklich was vergleichen willst, nimm GNU/LINUX (Fedora oder Debian), FreeBSD, Solaris und MacOS und lass irgend einen beknackten Spec-Benchmark oder Webservertest laufen  :Smile: 

----------

## frank_md

Aus den Antworten zu meiner Frage ist zu sehen, dass es keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit

zwischen den beiden Systemen geben kann. 

Wie ich im Forum gesehen habe, kommt diese Frage ab und an hoch. Man sollte also vorher mehr lesen.

Nur noch eins: privat benutze ich Linux seit etwa 8 Jahren; ausser Sudoku ist kein Spiel installiert.

Die IDE HD ist mit ext2 formatiert wegen der grossen *.avi bzw. *.mpg Dateien.

Richtig faul bin ich selten, darum wurde vorher mit hdparm auch einiges getestet aber ohne grosse Auswirkung.

Auch ein Test mit einer schnellen U160 SCSI HD brachte keine Aenderungen.

Mit diesen Werten von hdc5 kann ich leben.

hdparm -tT /dev/hdc5

 Timing cached reads:   1732 MB in  2.00 seconds = 865.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.80 MB/sec

time lav2wav v*.avi | mp2enc -r 48000 -o urlaub_sound.mp2

real    2m37.523s 

 # suse 10.0 gleicher Befehl   

real    2m39.515s

Hier kann ich keine 14% Vorteil sehen und bitte keinen Sturm im Wasserglass entfachen wie der Moderator schon treffend bemerkte.

Frohe Weihnacht

----------

## hoschi

Oder um hier alles auf einen Punkt zu bringen:

GNU/LINUX ist ein Betriebssystem, die Distributionen sind lediglich Derivate davon mit unterschieden in der Administration

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

das gerücht stammt soviel ich weiss noch aus der frühzeit.

gentoo, dass damals noch anders geheissen hat, hatte einen modifizierten compiler der wirklich merklich schneller war. um diesen unterschied herauszustreichen hat man das ding gentoo getauft.

die anderen distros haben aber schon vor jahren nachgezogen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> das gerücht stammt soviel ich weiss noch aus der frühzeit.
> 
> gentoo, dass damals noch anders geheissen hat, hatte einen modifizierten compiler der wirklich merklich schneller war. um diesen unterschied herauszustreichen hat man das ding gentoo getauft.
> 
> die anderen distros haben aber schon vor jahren nachgezogen.

 

Stimmt.

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux wrote:*   

> Gentoo was initially created by Daniel Robbins as the Enoch Linux distribution
> 
> [...]
> 
> Daniel Robbins and the other contributors experimented with "forked" versions of gcc, finding a version that gave a 10% to 200% speed increase over the "official" gcc. At this point, Enoch gained a reputation for its speed, prompting the name change to Gentoo Linux (the Gentoo species is the fastest swimming penguin)
> ...

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

@Threadstarter Gentoo ist das schnellste Linux, jedenfalls dem Namen nach  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

